# Public gardening, farm in Pompano Beach



## pasaco

Hi,
I hope everybody is fine!
I'm originally from Seattle and have been living in Upstate New York for some years before I moved to Pompano Beach a few weeks ago! In Upstate NY I loved going to Roxbury Farm | to get my vegetables and eventually even got a space there to grow my own.
Is there anything similar in Pompano Beach as I just have a balcony but no garden where I could grow vegetables the way I want to!
Thank you in advance!


----------



## julietta

Good evening pasaco,
so funny I know Roxbury farm because I met Vera and Johannes when they were on their roadtrip this winter!
I've just been to Pompano Beach to visit a friend last weekend and I think I passed some urban gardening nearby http://sabbiabeachcondos.com/location/sabbia-beach-location-map/ it's a little bit hidden but you should find it when you're walking around there for a little! What you could also do is - go to the farmers market what I know it is weekly at the market hall and talk to the local farmers there!
good luck and good growing!


----------



## pasaco

thank you julietta, these are good advice!!


----------



## Josie1945

Hi Pasaco
   Welcome to DC

Josie


----------



## medtran49

Try looking here Marando Farms and there's also a link for BCCO on there that supposedly has info on public gardens.  Please be aware that growing things in this area is totally different from where you have lived previously.  The seasons are basically flipped, meaning you'll start planting in October, November, and there are other issues, such as soil quality unless you plant in raised beds as well.


----------

